# Foreign Exchange Historical Data



## Dan_ (22 January 2007)

I'm heading off to India again shortly and have noticed that the exchange rate has dropped quite a bit. Is there any way I can find the last 2 or 3 months of exchange rates for the rupee? 

I have an E*trade account but was unable to find any information there.

Thanks for your assistance


----------



## Kauri (22 January 2007)

http://www.x-rates.com/d/AUD/table.html


----------



## Dan_ (22 January 2007)

An absolute gem, thank you  

hmm last august I was able to get 33 Rupees for the dollar but at the moment the exchange is 27 Rupees.

May be best to TT some money over there and withdrawal it in India


----------



## theasxgorilla (22 January 2007)

Dan, who will you use for your transfer?


----------



## Dan_ (22 January 2007)

Westpac - International Transfer


----------



## theasxgorilla (22 January 2007)

You might like to compare with the spot rates and fees offered by OzForex.  I've found them to beat all the banks, especially the big four.


----------



## Dan_ (22 January 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion I'll look into it. :bier:


----------

